# An Islamic messiah?



## Ivan (May 23, 2006)

What do you think of this?......

Hmmm...can't get the link to work.

Anyway...the president of Iran thinks the world is going to soon see the coming of an Isalmic messiah. The fear is that he, the president of Iran, will help usher in this messiah with nuclear holocaust. 

I'll try to find a better link.

Andrew? 

[Edited on 5-23-2006 by Ivan]


----------



## BobVigneault (May 23, 2006)

http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=48225


and

http://www.chick.com/bc/2006/muslim.asp

Home of the Chick tracts. Stock up while you're there! 

[Edited on 5-23-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 23, 2006)

This is very interesting. As I have said before, the world underestimates the dangers of Mahmoud Ahmadinejad at its own peril.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 23, 2006)

If Iran attacked Israel on a large scale, it would precipitate a world war.

Israel is our ally, so we would be involved. Britain, Australia, etc. are OUR allies, and they would be involved. Whoever Iran has as allies (likely liberated Iraq  and other such Godless lands) would support them... maybe even former Soviet states. *shrug*


----------



## Ivan (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> This is very interesting. As I have said before, the world underestimates the dangers of Mahmoud Ahmadinejad at its own peril.



Messiah or no, nuclear weapons or not, the president of Iran is a dangerous man.

[Edited on 5-23-2006 by Ivan]


----------



## Pergamum (May 23, 2006)

Al-Mahdi shall return before the end of the world and he shall defeat al-Dajjal.

Volume 9, Book 88, Number 246: 
Narrated Abu Sa'id: 
One day Allah's Apostle narrated to us a long narration about Ad-Dajjal and among the things he narrated to us, was: "Ad-Dajjal will come, and he will be forbidden to enter the mountain passes of Medina. He will encamp in one of the salt areas neighboring Medina and there will appear to him a man who will be the best or one of the best of the people. He will say 'I testify that you are Ad-Dajjal whose story Allah's Apostle has told us.' Ad-Dajjal will say (to his audience), 'Look, if I kill this man and then give him life, will you have any doubt about my claim?' They will reply, 'No,' Then Ad-Dajjal will kill that man and then will make him alive. The man will say, 'By Allah, now I recognize you more than ever!' Ad-Dajjal will then try to kill him (again) but he will not be given the power to do so." 



Here is a summary of Islamic Eschatology:

Though Allah only knows when the Last Hour before the Day of Resurrection will come, He has given us 'clues' about its approach through information in the Qur'an and the hadith of the Prophet. The signs can be separated into two categories: minor and major. This article does not cover all the signs, but most of the important ones are here. All these signs are, of course, based on hadith and/or Qur'an, mainly the former. 
Minor Signs (in no particular order)
1.	"The coming of the Last Prophet, Muhammad ibn Abd-Allah (SAW)." [This has already happened, of course.] 
2.	"The slave will become the master." 
3.	"Shepherds will compete in the construction of tall buildings." [The modern ex-nomads of Saudi Arabia are an excellent example of this.] 
4.	"Knowledge of Islam will be taken away while ignorance will increase. This removal of knowledge will be because old scholars will die and fewer and fewer new scholars will replace them. The leaders of the Muslims will be chosen from ignorant people, and they will rule according to their whims." [Today, studying Islam formally is considered to be an inferior career in most of the Muslim world. The leaders of the Muslim world are more known for their political or military prowess (oppressive ability?) than Islamic knowledge.] 
5.	"Drinking and fornication will increase heavily." 
6.	"The population of men will decrease, and women increase till fifty women shall be for every man." 
7.	"Thirty people will claim to be prophets, followed by Al-Dajjal (the anti-Christ roughly)." 
8.	"There will be such an abundance of wealth that people will not be able to find recipients for zakat." 
9.	"Killing will increase." 
10.	"Time will be shortened so that a year will be like a month, a month like a day, a day like an hour." [This perception of the seemingly dwindling amount of time is very apparent, especially in First World countries.] 
11.	"Two great countries will fight and kill each other, both claiming the same thing." 
12.	"Earthquakes will increase in number." [Welcome to California. :-] 
13.	"A person will pass by the grave, and wish to trade places out of despair." 
Major Signs (in rough chronological order)
1.	"Al-Dajjal will come, claiming to be God holding Heaven and Hell. His purpose is to deceive, and unbelievers will follow him. He is short, red-faced, blind in the right eye, and has hair which sticks up. He will go around the world, but will be unable to enter Madinah or Makkah." [There are numerous detailed ahadith on this man.] 
2.	"Al-Mahdi will come at the time of Al-Dajjal. He will call to the true Islam, and will be a military leader. His name will be exactly like that of the Prophet: Muhammad ibn Abd-Allah, and his father's name will match the Prophet's father's name also. He will be descended from Fatima, the daughter of the Prophet." 
3.	"Isa (Jesus) will come at the time of Al-Dajjal and al-Mahdi as well. He will descend at the time of Fajr prayer on a masjid in Damascus, the capital of Syria. He is of medium height, red-faced, and his hair is as if he just took a shower. He will call people back to Islam, but he will also be a military leader. The People of the Book will revert to Islam, and wealth will be super-abundant. Isa will break the cross, kill the swine, and personally slay Al-Dajjal. He will stay on Earth for a long time thereafter, and then die." 
4.	"An animal will come and call people back to Islam." [A partial description of this animal is that it is very hairy, so much so that one will not be able to tell its front from its rear (Arabic: 'Dab-ba'). Reference to this animal is mentioned in the Qur'an.] 
5.	"Gog and Magog (two hidden tribes of people) will break free of the dam that holds them back, and ravage the earth. They will drink all the water, and kill people until Allah sends against them a worm which will wipe them out." [This is roughly before/during the time of Isa, although it is not entirely clear.] 
6.	"Three places in the world will sink and be swallowed up by the earth. One in the west, one in the east, and one in the Saudi Arabian peninsula." [This may refer to a series of giant, epic earthquakes.] 
7.	"Fire will come from the area of Aden in Yemen, and sweep northwards." [There are claims that this already happened in some medevial event.] 
8.	"The sun will rise from the west." [This description is not meant to be a symbolic one...but it is known that it is one of the last, if not the very last one before the following.] 
9.	"Smoke will appear all over the earth which will cause believers to catch something similar to a slight cold, whereas the unbelievers will be hit harder by it. Finally, a cold wind will come and kill all believers, leaving only unbelievers on the earth who will then witness the LAST HOUR. The angel Israfil will blow a trumpet, and the resurrection of all human beings will begin." [At this point, the Day of Resurrection commences in which the skies and earth are destroyed by Allah.]


----------



## turmeric (May 23, 2006)

They stole from our prophets, of course! LOL!


----------



## Average Joey (May 23, 2006)

Honest,I hope it is Israel that actually does something about Iran.Not the USA.I am tired of this becoming a political thing in the USA.What`s scary is the fact that nobody knows for 100 percent if the president of Iran is capable of carrying out his threats.Israel better act soon,fast,and hard.

P.S.This really shows how much the middle-east loves their fellow Palestinians they claim to be fighting to win independance for.Dropping nukes on Israel would obliterate them too.Not only that,The fallout will spread over Jordan,etc.


----------



## Ivan (May 23, 2006)

If Iran strikes Israel...whew! House of cards, friends. Tel Avi for Tehran? It could get very ugly. Dangerous times. 

But we are in the hands of the Lord.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trevorjohnson_
> Here is a summary of Islamic Eschatology:
> 
> Though Allah only knows when the Last Hour before the Day of Resurrection will come, He has given us 'clues' about its approach through information in the Qur'an and the hadith of the Prophet. The signs can be separated into two categories: minor and major. This article does not cover all the signs, but most of the important ones are here. All these signs are, of course, based on hadith and/or Qur'an, mainly the former....


Anything in there about cars with Muslim drivers suddenly being empty and careening out of control?


----------



## Ivan (May 24, 2006)

I think that would come under "technique".


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2006)

> Anything in there about cars with Muslim drivers suddenly being empty and careening out of control?


----------



## Pergamum (May 24, 2006)

In case of Rapture, thus turban will be un-manned!


----------



## turmeric (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> If Iran strikes Israel...whew! House of cards, friends. Tel Avi for Tehran? It could get very ugly. Dangerous times.
> 
> But we are in the hands of the Lord.



Why is this real-life possibility starting to look so Dispie? We're really waiting for Israel to save our tushies? Things that make ya go hmmmm...


----------



## Ivan (May 24, 2006)

Dispensational or no, the events taking place in the Middle East should concern all of us. Although I'm not a big fan of Iran (obviously), I fear as much for their country as I do for Israel, the USA, and other countries. This is serious business. 

I'm not saying that the events taking place in the Middle East are the beginning of the end and the coming of the Messiah. What I'm saying is that this is real and this is serious. It deserves our attention and prayers.

Frankly, Iran does not have the capability of reaching the shores of the USA with nuclear missles, if they even have them. However, know this: if they possess nuclear weapons and the delievery systems to launch them they can reach our troops in Iraq and I don't think they are concerned about how many fellow Muslims they kill. 

The events that could take place in the next few days, weeks, months or years will make 9/11 pale into insignificance.


----------



## Average Joey (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> Dispensational or no, the events taking place in the Middle East should concern all of us. Although I'm not a big fan of Iran (obviously), I fear as much for their country as I do for Israel, the USA, and other countries. This is serious business.
> 
> I'm not saying that the events taking place in the Middle East are the beginning of the end and the coming of the Messiah. What I'm saying is that this is real and this is serious. It deserves our attention and prayers.
> ...



Scary thought.


What about our great politicians leaving our borders so wide open?Imagine terrorists from Iran easily carrying a nuke just accross our border.No need for launching capabilities then.


----------



## Ivan (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Ivan_
> ...



I don't know how easy or difficult it is to sneak in a nuke, but there was a big stink not too long about how easy it is to illegally ship things into this country. Are borders are seives. It's time to tighten up them big time. 

One other point, and I might be wrong here...although a nuke set off at ground level would cause major damage and loss of life, a nuke set off in the air does the most damage. My understanding is the nukes explode before they hit the ground, causing the blast to spread out over a greater area.

Like I said, I might be wrong on this one.


----------



## Average Joey (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> ...



I`ll just respond to this part.Drug traffickers have been sneaking large amounts of drugs over here with not to much trouble.They have been building these tunnels that lead from Mexico to some houses accross the border.I know however bring in a nuke probably requires a little more sofistication.Maybe a bigger and longer tunnel to reach a safer area for them.Heck maybe they can bring it all over in pieces.Lord knows.


----------



## Ivan (May 25, 2006)

Regardless, there is the possibility they will try.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 25, 2006)

Read _The Sum of All Fears_ by Tom Clancy.


----------



## Average Joey (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Read _The Sum of All Fears_ by Tom Clancy.



Or,see the movie.Oh wait,they changed the Islamic terrorists into white supremecists in the movie.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Yeah, typical Hollywood revisionism.


----------



## ServantofGod (Jun 8, 2006)

Hmmmm.... Tis scary, yes. But God has His hand on everything. If He wants Israel to be destroyed, noone can stop Him. If not, what can a bunch of bearded, testosterone charged Arabs do to fight Him?


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jul 1, 2006)

This view about the 12th Imam is only accepted by a very small number of Muslims.

Iran talks big, sometimes acts big but will probably never fire the first shot.

Irans neighbours on the most part hate it (over religious, political and ethnic grounds) and would probably not join a military alliance to fight along side it. If they did they would either ignore this alliance when push came to shove or not co-ordinate with Iran (as has happened with numerous Middle Eastern alliances in the past).

Iran recently has been trying to join the SCO (Shanghai Co-operation Organisation) which is a military league between China, Russia and a number of ex-Soviet, Central Asian states but they have tured Iran down because they do not want to get drawn into any armed conflict.

If Israel was to actually attack Iran I do not take it as a certainty that America or her allies would help Israel in any more ways than possible cash or supplies, maybe a rocket or Special Forces here or there. The public opinion in most these countries on the most part would be against such a war although as usual the US would be unpredictable.


----------



## CalsFarmer (Jul 1, 2006)

Maybe he can get in touch with Tim LaHaye and write some books....what a circus...


----------

